# New door in Hobby 700



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

I HAVE A HOBBY 700 ,UNDER THE FRONT LOUNGE THE FLOOR IS EMPTY, I WOULD LIKE TO PUT A LOCKER DOOR TO PUT MY WINDSURFING GEAR IN ,DOSE ANY ONE KNOW OF A FIRM IN YORKSHIRE OR NEAR BY WHO COULD DO THIS. KENNY


----------

